# Großes Schwarzes Kriegsmammut



## lala.y0 (7. Dezember 2008)

Huhu.
Erst einmal guten "morgen" und hi an alle
ich habe endlich meine 300 Splitter zusammen und kann mir mein Schwarzes Kriegsmammut kaufen.
Ich habe gerade im Erfolgsbuch gesehen, dass es auch ein großes schwarzes kriegsmammut gibt.
habe bei google und buffed geguckt, aber nix gefunden
weiss jemand, wo man es kaufen kann?

lg
y0


----------



## Maladin (7. Dezember 2008)

*Edit:*


> > habe bei google und buffed geguckt, aber nix gefunden
> > weiss jemand, wo man es kaufen kann?
> 
> 
> ...



Entschuldige bitte meine Antwort - ich habe deine Frage falsch verstanden.

/wink maladin


----------



## Renaud (7. Dezember 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32294


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Dezember 2008)

Renaud schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32294



Der hat nur das kleine.

Laut der Seite hier ist noch nicht bekannt, wo das grosse Mammut dropt.
http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?page=824


----------



## Fluti (17. Dezember 2008)

droppt in archavons kammer, weiß nur grad nich ob auf hero oder non hero. Denke aber mal auf hero


----------



## SchwarzKlang (1. Februar 2009)

Ja, Archavon stimmt. 

Habs gestern gewonnen (Hero)

ich weiß nicht genau wie hoch die Dropchance ist aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das es nur sehr sehr selten dropt. Hab mich natürlich auch dementsprechend gefreut und mich riesig bei dem fairen Plündermeister bedankt.

Wer's genau wissen will, ...das große Schwarze Kriegsmammut hat den unterschied zum kleinen, das es noch 2 Spieler mitnehmen kann. Allerdings keine Händler.


----------



## Nightwraith (1. Februar 2009)

Dropped sowohl in hero als auch auf Nonhero, laut den Comments auf Wowhead.com.
Ich schätze mal das die Chance auf Hero n bissl höher is.


----------



## Amentol (20. Februar 2009)

Das weiße droppt das dann in NH???


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (20. Februar 2009)

Nein, das weiße hat mit dem schwarzen nix zu tun. Die weißen Mammuts kannste in Sturmgipfel bei den Söhnen Hodirs kaufen.


----------



## Malondil (20. Februar 2009)

es droppt auch auf non hero neulich gedroppt.


----------



## SixNight (20. Februar 2009)

Fluti schrieb:


> droppt in archavons kammer, weiß nur grad nich ob auf hero oder non hero. Denke aber mal auf hero


wusste gar nicht das da eins droppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Ich kann bestätigen dass es in Archavons Kammer droppt!  Ich habe es neulich in Kammer normal erlebt... ob es das große auch in der Heroversion gibt kann ich (noch) nicht bestätigen aber wird ja wohl so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeroSchbarny (28. Februar 2009)

Also ich habs auf Nonhero gewonnen.

Jedoch ist die Dropchance wirklich sehr sehr gering. Ich habe (bis jetzt) niemanden gesehen der es besitzt.

Ich glaube der Mountdrop wird nicht einmal im Atlas Loot angezeigt.

*freufreufreu* wenigstens hat mein Char jetz einmal was besonderes an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r0chel (28. Februar 2009)

also ich war vorhin archavon 10er und ist gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (1. März 2009)

wusste garnich dass da n mount droppt^^
mal n grund den mal wieder zu legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToXx!C (1. März 2009)

Hab bisher nur einen Spieler mit diesem Mount gesehen, wirklich sehr geil, dass Archavon ein 3er Mount dropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Auch wenn sie sich nur sehr leicht unterscheiden, gefragt wo man das geplündert hat, wird man auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Baumstamm (1. März 2009)

Habs droppen sehen Bei Archa 25er...
Und es wurde rnd 25er verollt...
14hatts gegrigt und 13war ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rogare (1. März 2009)

das droppt aber wirklich sehr sehr selten. 

ich geh wirklich jede id 10/25er ak  und noch  nie gedroppt. 

genauso das Mount in turm hero oder bei malygos auch sehr geringe chancen das das Mount droppt.


----------



## Schisma (18. März 2009)

ich hab das große schwarze mammut. es droppt bei archa 25er sehr sehr MF selten xD  man kann damit zwei gruppenmitglieder mitnehmen und alle drei reiten dann für 100%


ich werd die tage mal nen screen machen und reinstellen=)

*edit*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier =)


----------



## Demitrius (18. März 2009)

bei mir isses schon 3 mal gedroppt und 3 mal hab ich den größten Rotz zusammengwürfelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schisma (18. März 2009)

^^ ich brauchte auch ne 99 um es zu bekommen... der nach mir hatte ne 98 ^^


----------



## Davatar (18. März 2009)

Schisma schrieb:


> ^^ ich brauchte auch ne 99 um es zu bekommen... der nach mir hatte ne 98 ^^


Gab auch schon 40er Raids in denen Leute mit ner 50 gewonnen haben, ist einfach nur seeeehr selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darerus93 (18. März 2009)

Bei mir hats letztens mal in nh gedroppt, habs aber net bekommen -.- Aber thx für die Info das da mehrere drauf können ^^ Mal überlegen was ich mache wenns das nächste mal droppt (bin immer Raid Lead xD)


----------



## lala.y0 (18. März 2009)

Darerus93 schrieb:


> Bei mir hats letztens mal in nh gedroppt, habs aber net bekommen -.- Aber thx für die Info das da mehrere drauf können ^^ Mal überlegen was ich mache wenns das nächste mal droppt (bin immer Raid Lead xD)



das hat ma einer auf dem server wo ich spiele durchgezogen, fanden die raidmitglieder nicht so toll, gab dann auch erstmal nen gildenkick


----------



## Arosk (18. März 2009)

Amentol schrieb:


> Das weiße droppt das dann in NH???



Das Weiße gibts bei den Söhnen Hodirs auf ehrfürchtig für 8k Gold :>


----------



## Don Patricio (5. Mai 2009)

Hi!
Also ich möchte hier einmal eine Zusammenfassung geben, um Spekulationen zu beseitigen.

Das Mammut droppt in Archa 10er und 25er. Es kann sowohl bei Archa selber, als auch bei Emalon droppen.
Zum Mammut selber: Es hat Platz für 2 zusätzliche Passagiere, hat jedoch keine Händler im Gegensatz zu dem Tundramammut.
Ich habs heute selber im Archa 10er bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das muss der Ausgleich dafür sein, dass ich nach unendlich vielen Baron-Runs immernoch kein Pferd hab ^^

Mfg!


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Mai 2009)

archa hero


----------



## Anburak-G (5. Mai 2009)

Hab das bisher nur einmal droppen sehen und das war 10ner bei Emalon.


----------



## Gast20180212 (5. Mai 2009)

wenn du das von den 300 splitern meinst,das kannst du in der 1k winter festung kaufen.


----------



## Drakonis (6. Mai 2009)

habs auch mit meinem 2. twink in archa 25 gewonnen, erst ne 94 und dann im stechen mit dem andern ne 96 nachgelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trust78 (6. Mai 2009)

Dropt doch auch bei Archa non hc zumindest hab ich es da gesehen


----------



## Zollgrim (6. Mai 2009)

Don schrieb:


> Hi!
> Also ich möchte hier einmal eine Zusammenfassung geben, um Spekulationen zu beseitigen.
> 
> Das Mammut droppt in Archa 10er und 25er. Es kann sowohl bei Archa selber, als auch bei Emalon droppen.
> ...



laut meinem alten  LootAtlas liegt die droptrate bei unter 1%, gesehen hatte ich das schon öfter und beim ersten mal auch gleich eingesteckt, seit dem bin ich das Raidtaxi in Ulduar ^^


----------



## szene333 (6. Mai 2009)

Don schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das muss der Ausgleich dafür sein, dass ich nach unendlich vielen Baron-Runs immernoch kein Pferd hab ^^


Ein Leidensgenosse


----------



## Netdog (6. Mai 2009)

Das Mammut droppt in Archavons Kammer ka ob hero oder nicht und es ist In Atlas Loot bei Emalion oder wie der neue Boss heißt eingetragen.


----------



## Darkchaos (6. Mai 2009)

dann hast aber nicht gut   ge google  

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=31861 

bitte  1 mal  google     und so gar ne buffed seit da bei


----------



## ciaz (6. Mai 2009)

Darkchaos schrieb:


> dann hast aber nicht gut   ge google
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=31861
> 
> bitte  1 mal  google     und so gar ne buffed seit da bei



*seufz, guck bitte auf das Threaderstellungsdatum...


----------

